# Seltsame Bootmeldungen, wie Meldungen loggen ?

## EliasP

Hi

Hab vor 2-3 Tagen ein "emerge -u world" gemacht und seither einige Probleme...:

Beim Booten werde ich nur noch so mit Meldungen wie:

depmod: can´t load module xyz

vollgeworfen, das ganze geht aber so schnell, dass ich gar nicht genau sehen kann, was genau los ist und was passiert...

Nach dem Start muss ich dann jedesmal wieder mit "adsl-setup" meine Verbindung neu konfigurieren.

Hab nicht die geringste Ahnung wo das herkommen könnte, da ich keine Bootlogs habe, weiß jemand, wie man die Gentoo-Boot-Messages irgendwie grabben kann ??

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Hilfe

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## dalu

dmesg

oder besser

dmesg | less

du kannst auch z.B. wenn du nach foo suchst

dmesg | grep foo

schreiben

----------

## EliasP

Danke!!

Das ist aber leider nicht das was ich suche...

Wie gesagt, ich will die Gentoo-Boot-Messages, also die Meldungen der Init-Scripte... nicht die Kernel-Meldungen....

Gruß

EliasP.

----------

## EliasP

Hmm, es sieht so aus als würde es mit devfs zusammenhängen...

Viele der Meldungen sind "Couldn´t load /dev/***", ich bekomme aber auch jede Menge insmod failed...

Hab schon devfsd neuinstalliert, den Kernel nochmal neu kompiliert, depmod -a ausgeführt...

langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende ;((

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## djoi

Also , ich denke mal du hastz einen Systemlogger installiert oder ?

Wenn ja , welchen ?

Die Logdateien findest du unter /var/log

oder /var/log/current/everything

bye

----------

## EliasP

Hab sysklogd drauf, der loggt allerdings nicht die Init-Ausgaben... aber ich hab dafür jede Menge anderer Fehler gefunden, die in ganz ähnlicher Weise in den Init-Meldungen auch auftauchen...

Hier der Log:

```

^Feb 12 15:14:37 elias syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Cannot find map file.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Loaded 4824 symbols from 31 modules.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 (root@elias.homelinux.org) (gcc version 3.2.1 20021207 (Gentoo Linux 3.2.1-20021207)) #1 Son Feb 9 23:34:23 CET 2003

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: 511MB LOWMEM available.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 131056

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: zone(0): 4096 pages.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: zone(1): 126960 pages.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: zone(2): 0 pages.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo-2.4.20 ro root=302 hdc=ide-scsi vga=791

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Found and enabled local APIC!

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Detected 1662.816 MHz processor.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 3276.80 BogoMIPS

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Memory: 512596k/524224k available (1405k kernel code, 9068k reserved, 565k data, 100k init, 0k highmem)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: calibrating APIC timer ...

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ..... CPU clock speed is 1662.0275 MHz.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ..... host bus clock speed is 265.0964 MHz.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: cpu: 0, clocks: 265964, slice: 132982

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: CPU0<T0:265952,T1:132960,D:10,S:132982,C:265964>

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb540, last bus=1

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3099] at 00:00.0

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Starting kswapd

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Journalled Block Device driver loaded

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe080d000, size 32768k

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:0f3e

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Looking for splash picture.... found (1280x1024, 33122 bytes).

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 98x56

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:11.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: VP_IDE: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: VP_IDE: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci00:11.1

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd400-0xd407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd408-0xd40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hda: WDC WD600AB-32CZA0, ATA DISK drive

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hdc: RICOH DVD/CDRW MP9120, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: blk: queue c03381e4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=7753/240/63, UDMA(100)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Partition check:

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 32768K size 1024 blocksize

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 32k freed

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Mounted devfs on /dev

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 100k freed

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Adding Swap: 529192k swap-space (priority -1)

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,2), internal journal

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:   Vendor: RICOH     Model: DVD/CDRW MP9120   Rev: 1.30

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.14  May-3-2002  Written by Donald Becker

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel:   http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: eth0: VIA VT6102 Rhine-II at 0xe400, 00:50:2c:02:5a:9a, IRQ 11.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x782d advertising 01e1 Link 4061.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usb_mouse

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hid

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 23:29:37 Feb  9 2003

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 10

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xdc00, IRQ 10

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe000, IRQ 10

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 4061.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: parport0: Printer, Lexmark International Lexmark Optra Ep LaserPrinter

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: lp0: console ready

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:11.2-1, assigned address 2

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 515

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: input0: Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer on usb1:2.0

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: 0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4191  Mon Dec  9 11:49:01 PST 2002

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:04) ...

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Using r5 hash to sort names

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: reiserfs: using 3.5.x disk format

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: ReiserFS version 3.6.25

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Feb 12 15:14:39 elias init: Entering runlevel: 3

Feb 12 15:14:40 elias pppd[1087]: unrecognized option '/dev/ttyS1'

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ppp0

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:00.0 ...

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:01.0 ...

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:0e.0 ...

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:11.0 ...

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:41 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:11.1 ...

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:11.2 ...

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:11.3 ...

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:11.4 ...

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 00:12.0 ...

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: pcimodules is scanning more than 01:00.0 ...

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: Setup rivafb via-rhine usb-uhci snd-cmipci for PCI slot

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias kernel: rivafb: cannot reserve FB region

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: init_module: No such device

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o: insmod rivafb failed

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: ... can't load module rivafb

Feb 12 15:14:42 elias /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver rivafb 

Feb 12 15:14:45 elias /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup usbcore for USB product 0/0/0

Feb 12 15:14:45 elias /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup usbcore for USB product 0/0/0

Feb 12 15:14:48 elias /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup usbmouse hid for USB product 0/0/0

Feb 12 15:14:48 elias /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup mousedev for USB product 0/0/0

Feb 12 15:14:51 elias /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup usbcore for USB product 0/0/0

Feb 12 15:14:54 elias last message repeated 3 times

Feb 12 15:14:54 elias rc-scripts: Please setup ntpd via /etc/conf.d/ntpd

Feb 12 15:14:55 elias ntpd[2047]: ntpd 4.1.1b@1.829 Sun Jan 26 20:28:23 CET 2003 (1)

Feb 12 15:14:55 elias ntpd[2047]: signal_no_reset: signal 13 had flags 4000000

Feb 12 15:14:55 elias ntpd[2047]: precision = 13 usec

Feb 12 15:14:55 elias ntpd[2047]: kernel time discipline status 0040

Feb 12 15:14:56 elias init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Feb 12 15:14:59 elias kernel: Looking for splash picture.... found (1280x1024, 31142 bytes).

Feb 12 15:14:59 elias kernel: Splash status on console 0 changed to on

Feb 12 15:14:59 elias kernel: Looking for splash picture.... found (1280x1024, 31142 bytes).

Feb 12 15:14:59 elias kernel: Splash status on console 1 changed to on

Feb 12 15:15:00 elias kernel: Looking for splash picture.... found (1280x1024, 31142 bytes).

Feb 12 15:15:00 elias kernel: Splash status on console 2 changed to on

Feb 12 15:15:00 elias kernel: Looking for splash picture.... found (1280x1024, 31142 bytes).

Feb 12 15:15:00 elias kernel: Splash status on console 3 changed to on

Feb 12 15:15:00 elias kernel: Looking for splash picture.... found (1280x1024, 31142 bytes).

Feb 12 15:15:00 elias kernel: Splash status on console 4 changed to on

Feb 12 15:15:00 elias kernel: Looking for splash picture.... found (1280x1024, 31142 bytes).

Feb 12 15:15:00 elias kernel: Splash status on console 5 changed to on

Feb 12 15:15:50 elias kernel: CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Feb 12 15:15:50 elias kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Feb 12 15:15:50 elias pppd[2346]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Feb 12 15:15:50 elias /etc/hotplug/net.agent: assuming ppp0 is already up

Feb 12 15:15:50 elias pppd[2346]: Using interface ppp0

Feb 12 15:15:50 elias pppd[2346]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Feb 12 15:15:59 elias pppoe[2347]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Feb 12 15:15:59 elias pppoe[2347]: PPP session is 3597

Feb 12 15:16:00 elias pppd[2346]: local  IP address 217.229.207.111

Feb 12 15:16:00 elias pppd[2346]: remote IP address 217.5.98.55

Feb 12 15:16:04 elias kernel: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Feb 12 15:16:04 elias kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Feb 12 15:16:04 elias kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Feb 12 15:16:18 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module sound-slot-1

Feb 12 15:16:18 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module sound-service-1-0

Feb 12 15:16:18 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module sound-slot-1

Feb 12 15:16:18 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module sound-service-1-0

Feb 12 15:16:41 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module sound-slot-1

Feb 12 15:16:41 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module sound-service-1-0

Feb 12 15:16:41 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module sound-slot-1

Feb 12 15:16:41 elias modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module sound-service-1-0

Feb 12 15:16:43 elias kernel: NET4: AppleTalk 0.18a for Linux NET4.0

Feb 12 15:46:20 elias kernel: mtrr: no MTRR for e8000000,2000000 found

Feb 12 15:46:20 elias init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Feb 12 15:46:26 elias kernel: Looking for splash picture.... found (1280x1024, 33122 bytes).

Feb 12 15:46:26 elias kernel: Splash status on console 0 changed to on

Feb 12 15:46:27 elias kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.

Feb 12 15:46:27 elias kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.

Feb 12 15:46:27 elias exiting on signal 15

```

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## Egal

Kannst du nicht am Anfang einfach mit shift + pgup nach Oben scrollen, bzw

einfach mit Rollen anhalten ?

Die paar Init-Ausgaben dürften beim zurückscrollen soch noch drin sein.

----------

## EliasP

Shift + PgUp geht leider nicht....

Das mit Rollen werd ich beim nächsten Boot mal testen, thx...

Gute Neuigkeiten...

Ich hab meine DSL-Verbindung nochmal neu eingerichtet und seither sind die ganzen Module-Meldungen weg, keine Ahnung wieso das einen Zusammenhang haben sollte, aber mir solls recht sein...

Schlechte Neuigkeiten....

Die automatische Einwahl von /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 funktioniert nicht, werds aber alles nochmal genau überprüfen...

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## kairo

mahlzeit,

wie kommt man eigentlich an die meldungen die nach dem farbigen

w*w.gentoo.org 

kommen.

also die in dieser form erscheinen:

```

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx              [ok]

```

mfg kairo[/code]

----------

## EliasP

An genau diese Meldungen will ich auch kommen...

Hoffen wir mal, dass sich die Gentoo-Entwickler was pfiffiges einfallen lassen....

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## bmichaelsen

Hi!

Die ***** [ok] Meldungen kommen von den rc-Skripts in /etc/init.d.

Siehe auch rc-update und /etc/runlevels.

Gruss, Björn

----------

## SNo0py

Ich bekomme diese Meldungen noch und habe keine Ahnung wie ich sie wegbekommen soll.... auch eine Neuinstallation hat nix gebracht  :Sad: 

----------

## sputnik1969

 *EliasP wrote:*   

> Nach dem Start muss ich dann jedesmal wieder mit "adsl-setup" meine Verbindung neu konfigurieren.
> 
> .

 

Dagegen hilft, in der Datei /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

AUTOCFGFILES="no"

zu setzen...

----------

## EliasP

Danke, werde es testen... beim nächsten Reboot werd ich sehen obs klappt  :Wink: )

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## knorke

... und das rivafb-modul aus der modules.autoload entfernen...

oder anpassen

und wozu brauchst du appletalk?

hst du den kernel selber konfiguriert?  :Smile: 

----------

## EliasP

Die Sache mit dem Framebuffer hat sich inzwischen sowieso erledigt...

Die nVidia-Treiber haben ein Problem mit dem Framebuffer, hab`s deswegen inzwischen wieder ganz verworfen und fahre jetzt ohne FB.

Appletalk brauch ich, weil ich hier mit einigen alten Macs rumexperimentier, das ist Absicht!

Gruß

EliasP.

----------

